# Open seat



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Anybody want to fish tomorrow?

preferably your boat because my trim in tilt is broken.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am out. Wife has me car shopping. Also think the weather looks pretty bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Stay home Tanner

Weather is going to be miserable tmr for fishing.

I'm more miserable in the hotel at NYC.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

im thinkin bout thursday morning


----------

